# How Many More Years for Surgery?



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!
Medica studies would take 5 years followed by one year House Job to get registered with PMDC and be able to practice. 
So if someone is interested in surgery (general one)how many more years its gonna take? I read somewhere 5 more years! 
I have a real fascination with surgery and feel like it sort of would "complete" me and only then would I be a real, helpful doctor. 

Can anyone please also elaborate how we end up there? I mean how good we have to do in our academics and profs to get onto the merit? (People say that there is a merit for it too and those on high merit would be selected).

Thanks in advance!


----------

